# Richard Candelaria (P-51 pilot)-what a maneuver!



## seesul (Dec 21, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdCm5z2RpI8_


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 22, 2008)

He was featured of Dogfights on the History Channel. However, there
seems to be some discrepancy as to just who he shot down.

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice, Roman. Thanks for posting.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2008)

Awesome. One heck of a gutsy move, but it worked.


----------

